# Does a carbon filter go inside or outside of the tent?



## LeonJer (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm about to start on my new grow after my first disastrous grow! 
I've ordered a complete ventilation system, but I'm not too sure where the carbon filter goes, its very big and I'm not sure if my Secret Jardin DR150 mkII will take the weight. 

Thanks for the help,

Leon.


----------



## roidrage152 (Jan 3, 2012)

Filter must be inside the tent. You need to create a negative pressure in the tent so that all air is sucked through the filter into then through the fan before being blown out of the tent. I'm not familiar with your set up, but basically make the hole for air to come in smaller than the hole where air is going out for starters.


----------



## cocakola (Jan 3, 2012)

It does not have to go into the tent , sit it outside the tent run a duct from it into your tent it will pull the stale air out and scrub it. Here watch this. Good Luck.

Happy Growing!

[video=youtube_share;VS5eyx_oEzw]http://youtu.be/VS5eyx_oEzw[/video]


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is an example of what you can do to strengthen the frame of any tent to carry more weight.
pvc piping and a couple of pvc "T"'s a few sizes bigger then your poles.
1 "T" for each pole.


I converted a 4x4x6'2 into a 6'2x4x4 veg tent so I had to support the weight of my lights hanging from what used to be the side of the tent.

I also use them in my 4x8 flower tents to support the weight of hoods rather then reflectors. One on each side and then one in the middle. So now it carries the weight of two reflectors, my inline and scrubber.


----------



## Buck123 (Jan 4, 2012)

idk i have mine backwards working perfectly!


----------



## LeonJer (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, I feel a little more confident now. I have a Magnum XXXL, so my main concerns were on weight to the tent and how to set the filter up.

Just so you know, this is the system I have just received.......

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05322.html

Peace out.


----------



## apple123123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah I have been trying to find this out but I can never find the answer. Does the Carbon Filter go inside the tent, pulling air through it, or does it go outside the tent with the 'smelly' air being pushed through it?


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Jan 4, 2012)

carbon filters work better if the air is pulled through the carbon rather then pushed


----------



## SimonD (Jan 4, 2012)

apple123123 said:


> Does the Carbon Filter go inside the tent, pulling air through it, or does it go outside the tent with the 'smelly' air being pushed through it?


In practice, it doesn't really matter. What does matter, though, is the space available for the plants, so consider that first. Good luck.

Simon


----------



## jbrother (May 10, 2012)

SimonD said:


> In practice, it doesn't really matter. What does matter, though, is the space available for the plants, so consider that first. Good luck.
> 
> Simon


I disagree and you site no example or information to back yourself.


It does matter and all the space in the world for your plants is wasted while you sit in prison.


In practice it is best to actually practice protecting yourself. 

Don't listen to this guy.


Learn about filtration and fans and how to use them CORRECTLY.


----------



## colerbear (May 10, 2012)

Dr150 will hold all your shit. Got a 120 and holds hood,filter,and fan just fine.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 10, 2012)

These can go in or out of the tent depends on size and size of fan you have. I run smaller filters and hang them inside most tents 4x8 or smaller as you can tuck them up high. I do feel they filter a bit better and less fan stress with air pulled through rather then pushed through but the air still gets scrubbed if pushed but you defeat the purpose of the outside wrapped microfilter as your sucking microparticles in and blowing them through the carbon first so the filter life is less as it clogs quicker.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (May 10, 2012)

In every type of filtration (house/hvac/purification systems) the blower/fan is always after(pulled through) the filter.........Without question you keep the filter in the tent, unless it's not possible due to inefficient(flawed) grow room design........good luck


----------



## nuglets (May 10, 2012)

pushing air through a carbon filter pretty much makes the pre-filter pointless and will reduce the life of the carbon.


----------



## unohu69 (May 10, 2012)

Some manufacturers know that people may push through the filter. what they suggest is removing the prefilter and insert it on the inside. just pin the xtra material down. 

Im not saying thats how id run it, but it does happen.


good video explains a lot about filters:

[video=youtube;TS-NvjEBd5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS-NvjEBd5k[/video]


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Jan 30, 2013)

Could you have 2 carbon filters, 1 inside & 1 outside a grow tent?? 
Double filtration!!


----------



## SimonD (Feb 1, 2013)

jbrother said:


> I disagree and you site no example or information to back yourself.
> 
> 
> It does matter and all the space in the world for your plants is wasted while you sit in prison.
> ...


Just saw this and almost cracked a rib. Mr.Fourposts sure put me in my place. Fucking stoners. lol

Simon


----------



## SimonD (Feb 1, 2013)

nuglets said:


> pushing air through a carbon filter pretty much makes the pre-filter pointless and will reduce the life of the carbon.


For the benefit of the community, let's talk about this a bit. As pointed out above, when pushing through the filter, it's best to line its interior with filtration material. But, don't use the external prefilter. Here's why: When the carbon is packed and as it travels (shipping, etc) tiny, tiny particles of the material dislodge themselves from the pack. That dust is then blown into the living space, when the external filter is removed. Not the greatest breathing material. Home Depot and the like sell a 3-piece filter pack. It includes a carbon-like layer, a poly layer and a plastic mesh that holds the whole shebang in place inside the filter. It's arguably the reference standard for this application. FWIW, my experience solely lies with CAN products. Mainly, CAN50, 66, 100, and 150.

Simon


----------



## thinn (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah just put your prefilter inside the filter instead of around the outer diameter and your golden.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2013)

If blowing air into a carbon filter then put some decent graded micron filter over the intake holes. Some companies recommend blowing, and not being a sucker. It's like everything in this great hobby of ours. It can be done several ways to achieve similar results. Of course everyone thinks their way is best


----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 4, 2013)

dst you got i have never seen so many right people in my life and none are the same.
i am a new just wondering if a certain size is best. my grow room is 2x2x4 and have no choice but a push threw.
i will have 2 120 mm fans for intake and 2 for exhaust. 
do i want any pressure difference i would think maybe slightly negative so it pushes through without leaking


----------



## eggbert1 (Oct 3, 2016)

PSUAGRO. said:


> In every type of filtration (house/hvac/purification systems) the blower/fan is always after(pulled through) the filter.........Without question you keep the filter in the tent, unless it's not possible due to inefficient(flawed) grow room design........good luck


Hi DST.
My self built grow room is flawed. Not enough room to put a filter inside. need to somehow push air through a filter outside the grow room to purify air/odor. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Eggy


----------

